# 1975 Les Paul Deluxe - $2,600



## JRtele

Considering it seems people are usually asking around $5k for these seems like a great deal, even if not all original.









1975 Gibson Les Paul Deluxe*Players Grade* on Kijiji 1975 Gibson Les Paul Deluxe*Players Grade* | Guitars | Penticton | Kijiji


----------



## cdntac

That was listed near Sudbury, ON earlier this year (maybe even in Dec too).

It’s definitely the same guitar. The original ad showed how it had been recently refinished.

He had wanted $3500 or would trade for just about anything. The price started dropping and the last time I saw the ad about 3 weeks ago he was at $1800 plus $200 for shipping.


----------



## Milkman

Do people pay $5K for Norlin Les Pauls these days?

SMH.

Why? Because they say Gibson on the headstock?

Pancake bodies? So much for wood being so important to tone.


----------



## BlueRocker

The guitar has no serial number, but he has it on a piece of paper  . Looks nice, but to me a Deluxe needs mini humbuckers.


----------



## Budda

Milkman said:


> Do people pay $5K for Norlin Les Pauls these days?
> 
> SMH.
> 
> Why? Because they say Gibson on the headstock?
> 
> Pancake bodies? So much for wood being so important to tone.


Vintage gear appreciates. Not all norlins are dogs either but that rumor helped keep prices down


----------



## Milkman

Budda said:


> Vintage gear appreciates. Not all norlins are dogs either but that rumor helped keep prices down


I'm sure they aren't all dogs, but they're mostly sandwich bodies.

Meh, it's a matter of collectability, not quality.


----------



## Budda

Milkman said:


> I'm sure they aren't all dogs, but they're mostly sandwich bodies.
> 
> Meh, it's a matter of collectability, not quality.


Hit records were made with sandwich bodies lol.


----------



## Milkman

Budda said:


> Hit records were made with sandwich bodies lol.


Yes, but if tonewood is so impactful and important,.....why are these so valuable? They're laminated slabs of wood.


----------



## Budda

Milkman said:


> Yes, but if tonewood is so impactful and important,.....why are these so valuable? They're laminated slabs of wood.


Valuable because vintage and because Norlins arent actually terrible.


----------



## terminalvertigo

Milkman said:


> Yes, but if tonewood is so impactful and important,.....why are these so valuable? They're laminated slabs of wood.


is "tone wood" actually impactful? I watched the youtube video a few days back where the guy strung up his work bench with air for a guitar body, and it still sounded pretty good...


----------



## Budda

Tonewood has been discussed ad nauseum. Everything impacts sound to varying degrees. 

Now that’s out of the way, this is a great price on an LP regardless of year.


----------



## Milkman

Budda said:


> Tonewood has been discussed ad nauseum. Everything impacts sound to varying degrees.
> 
> Now that’s out of the way, this is a great price on an LP regardless of year.


Well, opinions vary don't they.


----------



## Budda

Milkman said:


> Well, opinions vary don't they.


Yes. Are we tagging in steadly now? Haha


----------



## Milkman

Budda said:


> Yes. Are we tagging in steadly now? Haha


Actually, Steadly is an active member at TGP. He doesn't face as much animosity as he did here.


----------



## Trevor Giancola

My friend has a 1975 Les Paul deluxe with factory hum buckers. It's one of the best sounding and playing les Pauls I've ever played, and I've played a real burst, and have owned custom shop and collector's choice everything. It was a pancake body, probably over 10lbs, and ugly as you know what. but the pickups screamed and it was resonant. I tried to buy it of him. this was 3 years. ago. He bought it for 2600 I think, at the same time the 12 fret had one for around 3500 that was really damn good, but I liked my friend's more. anyway, just to offer an honest opinion out here:

EVERY GUITAR IS DIFFERENT.

the idea that certain eras, you might be SAFER, sure, I'll go with that, but I sold my '53 175 and my PAF '57 175 for my '79 175. Because it played better and sounds more like what I want it to sounds like. In 2018 I went down to NYC to "find an old Martin". I probably played about 75 old martins, with a couple dozen being from early 30s to mid 40s. Of all of them, 3 were incredible. one was a 1929 0-42 at Retrofret, one was a LATE 40s (that's right, not scalloped bracing, not Adirondack) 00-18, and one was a 1960s 00018. Those were the guitars that blew my mind. Oh, and more than half the new Collings I played sounded better and played perfectly compared to most of the old martins. But the few old martins I liked were in a different league than the new Collings, that's for sure... anyway, all this to say, I've bought and sold so much, and the only thing I know is this, I have no love for the idea that ANYONE can judge what a guitar's value actually is without playing that guitar. I spoke to a few guys at stores in the states that have been in this business a long time, they say in the old days, if two Strats came in, they didn't check for a refin and original pickups...they value them based on how they played and sounded. I get why that's changed, but I sure wish we could sprinkle some of that mentality into the current online climate

Rant over


----------



## TimH

Anyone remember in 2002, when no one in their right mind wanted to touch a Norlin-era Les Paul? Pancake body, boat anchor weight, not fantastic pickups…things have gotten out of hand. If a new builder came out today with pancake bodies we’d laugh them out of business…


----------



## Budda

They would call them composite and name the company Aristides.


----------



## Milkman

I'm not saying there weren't some great Norlin guitars. I owned a 77 Les Paul Deluxe in tobacco sunburst which I bought new when I was around 16. It was the best guitar I had owned up until then.

But I think $5k is just silly for that guitar. Like I always say, collectors set the market price, not players (yes, one CAN be both).


----------



## nonreverb

Milkman said:


> I'm sure they aren't all dogs, but they're mostly sandwich bodies.
> 
> Meh, it's a matter of collectability, not quality.


They're not all sandwich bodies. The sandwich body reverted back to one piece in '76. That said there were the odd leftovers that made their way into the market for a bit after that.


----------



## Milkman

nonreverb said:


> They're not all sandwich bodies. The sandwich body reverted back to one piece in '76. That said there were the odd leftovers that made their way into the market for a bit after that.


Thank you. I appreciate the info.


----------



## JRtele

Milkman said:


> But I think $5k is just silly for that guitar. Like I always say, collectors set the market price, not players (yes, one CAN be both).


It appears the owner/seller agrees, which is why it’s listed at $2,600.


----------



## Milkman

JRtele said:


> It appears the owner/seller agrees, which is why it’s listed at $2,600.


Yes, but apparently some people are asking $5k, LOL. Silly no?


----------



## HeavyMetalDan

The pancake body started in mid 1969 and so did the volute on the back of the neck. I had a 1969 deluxe it was that way. I wish it was made in the earlier part of 1969 because it would be worth double. The 12th fret said it was worth between 10500 and 12000 but it was also original which is rare. It was an awesome LP imo. 
I am not sure why I can't see any more pics? If I were selling it, I would show the pickup routing, control cavity, back of neck, fretboard up close etc...
Plus where is the guitar located? Personally I don't think his price is too far off but more information is needed to sell imo
Below was my 69 but I sold it


----------



## Paul M

I agree with @Milkman on this..... some asking prices are nucking futs. I own one of these:









Epiphone Elitist Byrdland (Japanese Domestic) 2002 - 2008 | Reverb Canada


The Elitist Byrdland and the Elitist Byrdland (Japanese Domestic) are identical guitars other than headstock shape. The Elitist Byrdland (Japanese Domestic) features an open book style headstock while the Elitist Byrdland features a tombstone headstock.




reverb.com





and it ain't worth that.


----------



## Milkman

Paul M said:


> I agree with @Milkman on this..... some asking prices are nucking futs. I own one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epiphone Elitist Byrdland (Japanese Domestic) 2002 - 2008 | Reverb Canada
> 
> 
> The Elitist Byrdland and the Elitist Byrdland (Japanese Domestic) are identical guitars other than headstock shape. The Elitist Byrdland (Japanese Domestic) features an open book style headstock while the Elitist Byrdland features a tombstone headstock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it ain't worth that.




Holy snapping arseholes batman!!


----------



## pckpat

Milkman said:


> Do people pay $5K for Norlin Les Pauls these days?
> 
> SMH.
> 
> Why? Because they say Gibson on the headstock?
> 
> Pancake bodies? So much for wood being so important to tone.


If you can find one with orig. parts, orig.finish in decent shape with no repairs? I think you'd be doing pretty good to get it for $5K.


----------



## Milkman

pckpat said:


> If you can find one with orig. parts, orig.finish in decent shape with no repairs? I think you'd be doing pretty good to get it for $5K.


Not a chance in hell would I pay $5k for a Les Paul.

But if others are willing to pay that, that's what it's worth.

I STILL think they're nucking Futz, but I don't set market price.


----------



## BlueRocker

Price dropped to $2500

1975 Gibson Les Paul Deluxe…Players Grade | Guitars | Penticton | Kijiji


----------

